# Speedfan / fan speed 0rpm but it works normaly



## matolife10

first of all immage:

AND YE... SORRY THAT PICTURE IS TO BIG I DON'T KNOW HOW TO UPLOAD SMALLER :S 










problem is that all 3 Aux fans have 0 rpm but they work normaly, now i can't control them how fast they spin and my computer is then verry HOT :S someone know how can i control them?


----------



## shotgn

What are your system specs? Prebuilt=dell hp etc, or custom? mobo ram cpu psu hdd?

Also can you go into bios and post your temps and voltages?

We will try to deal with your heat issues first


----------



## matolife10

well i buildet computer: (sorry for bad english)

NVIDIA GTX 295
motherboard ASSUS P5Q
6gb of ram
Intel core 2 quad q9650
(dont know how to tell in english) 750W ATX 12V
HDD: Samsung 1TB 7.200 32MB SATA-2


i can't play games normaly anymore cuz graphic go over 100C in 30min of gameplay and all cores are to hot.

now i will go to bios and will post.


----------



## matolife10

here i will just tell all from tab HARDWARE MONITOR from bios

CPU temperature 52C
MB temperature 46C
CPU fan speed 2481 rpm
CPU Q-fan control: disabled
chassis fan 1 speed: 1467 rpm
chassis fan 2 speed: n/a
chassis Q-fan control: disabled
power fan speed: n/a

CPU voltage: 1.200V
3.3V voltage: 3.312V
5V voltage: 5.136V
12V voltage: 12.208V

something is wrong with my graphic card to it is to hot :S my regular temperature is 70C in desktop with 60% working fans :S and i clean it every month

all my exhaust fans are working at 20% allways (that is auto i can't set up manual :S)

i can only manual graphic fan, system, and 1 intake.
but 1 bigest intake and 2 normal sized exhaust are always at 20% :S:S


----------



## shotgn

I would suspect the PSU, Can you get the name or brand off the PSU?


----------



## matolife10

i don't understand english werry good.. so sorry

power suply... toughpower cable mangement 750W, ATX 12V 2.2 & EPS 12W


----------



## shotgn

How old is psu?

Also have you cleaned out the computer with a can of compressed air?


----------



## matolife10

PSU is 1 year old, yes i did clear it


----------



## Wrench97

Do the other fans hook directly to the power supply or to the motherboard?
If they hook directly to the power supply on a 4 pin molex connector then you can't control them through speedfan.

Check that the heatsink is still tight to the CPU and that 1 or more of the 4 legs has not popped up loose.


----------



## matolife10

wrench97 said:


> Do the other fans hook directly to the power supply or to the motherboard?
> If they hook directly to the power supply on a 4 pin molex connector then you can't control them through speedfan.
> 
> Check that the heatsink is still tight to the CPU and that 1 or more of the 4 legs has not popped up loose.


yes it is all it should to be, can i somehow control fans that are pluged in to power suply or i can not. cuz those fans who aree pluged in ps are 2 who blow air out and 2 who blow air in. and so i van control only sys fan and gpu. damn!!!!


----------



## Wrench97

The only way is add a fan controller panel or hook them to the board, Which P5Q board do you have there are a bunch, Deluxe, SE, Pro?


----------



## matolife10

wrench97 said:


> The only way is add a fan controller panel or hook them to the board, Which P5Q board do you have there are a bunch, Deluxe, SE, Pro?


P5Q pro 

and i dont know how to hook them on the board, cuz they are wierdly pluged in PS, its like 2 pins...

only sys fan is pluged in board but if i unplug others from PS i cant plug them in board...

i will buy fan controler but idk... can i unplug those who are pluged in PS and plug them in fan contorller


----------



## Wrench97

The board has 2 Chassis fan headers and 1 PSU fan header. 
What brand are the fans you have, some are 3 wire fans that plug into a adapter that make them 2 wire 12v & ground, and plug into a 4 pin molex(IDE hard drive connector) connector.


----------



## matolife10

wrench97 said:


> The board has 2 Chassis fan headers and 1 PSU fan header.
> What brand are the fans you have, some are 3 wire fans that plug into a adapter that make them 2 wire 12v & ground, and plug into a 4 pin molex(IDE hard drive connector) connector.


120x120 mm fans 2 of them yes they are 3 wire fans but 2 wires are connected in 4 pin molex

and one is rly big i don't know exactly but it is near 200x200mm fan it is blowing air in from right side where u can open computer.


----------



## Wrench97

if it's not a adapter from a 3 pin connector to the 4 pin molex connector than a fan controller panel is the only option(besides replacing the fans)> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995017


----------



## matolife10

wrench97 said:


> if it's not a adapter from a 3 pin connector to the 4 pin molex connector than a fan controller panel is the only option(besides replacing the fans)> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995017


yes on 2 of fans i found those adapters but only yelow is pluged in... can i put out those 2 (black, red) out of 4 pin molex and put it back to 3 pin adapter?


----------



## matolife10

dude are you saying if i buy fan controler i can put those 2 wires to fan controller?


----------



## Wrench97

If you have the 3 pin connector plug it into the motherboard header, the third wire is for the speed sensor, and yes that controller will plug into either the 3 pin connector or the molex 4 pin connector.
'
The two wires from the molex are power(yellow) and the second is the ground(black).


----------

